# 2.6 ebuild Epia-Kernel ?

## c0b0lt

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal: Bin neu hier in diesem Forum und auch im Umgang mit Gentoo.

Habe zwar schon seit längerer Zeit, bin aber wohl immer noch ein newbie   :Rolling Eyes: 

Zum Topic: Habe mir vor Wochen ein VIA Epia MII Mainboard mit 1,2Ghz gekauft.

Nach längerem Suchen nach einer passenden Linux-Distribution, bin ich auch Gentoo gestoßen. "Eine große Auswahl" super, das passt ja. Also LiveCD runtergeladen und ab zur Installation. 

Hab also schön brav die Anleitung befolgt, bin aber bei der Kernel-Installation hängen geblieben. Nach der Anleitung hieß es Zeitzone einstellen und dann Kernel "emerge".

Nur welche Sourcen ? Hier im Forum bin ich auf das hier gestoßen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=243896 und dort liegt das Problem begraben.

Zuerst musste ich die Verzeichnisse erstmal anlegen "portage/sys-kernel/epia-dev-sources/" was mir doch etwas supekt war. Dann eben dieses Script in die "epia-dev-sources-2.6.9.ebuild" Datei 

gepackt und "ebuild epia-dev-sources-2.6.9.ebuild digest" ausgeführt. Der hat dann den Kernel und einen Patch runtergeladen. Komischerweise nicht in das Verzeichnis. Egal, hab "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge epia-dev-sources -vp" ausgeführt.

Rausgekommen is aber nur, dass irgendwelche Datein maskiert wurden und er Dateien nicht finden kann.

Könnt ihr mir helfen ? Oder vllt. etwas detailierter erklären ?

Vielen Danke schonmal ..

gruß, c0b0lt

----------

## andix

Ich glaube bis jetzt hast du alles so richtig gemacht. Aber um weiterzukommen, lies bitte die Anleitungen über Portage. Dort solltest du für alle deine Fragen eine Antwort bekommen.

----------

## c0b0lt

Hmm ... alles richtig, das glaub ich nicht.

Hab mir jetzt die Anleitung zu Portage mal durchgelesen.

Nach der Anleitung soll in '/var/tmp/portage/'  nach dem Befehl 'ebuild epia-dev-sources-2.6.9.ebuild digest' also das neue Packet liegen.

Dort ist aber nichts.

Und nach dem Befehl 'ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge epia-dev-sources -vp' kommt die Fehlermeldung:

Calculating dependencies   visible(): invalid cat/pkg-v: sys-kernel/

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "epia-dev-sources" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-kernel/epia-dev-sources-2.6.9 (masked by: )

Die Meldung stimmt in sofern, da ja wirklich das Packet nicht da ist. Ich glaube einfach mir fehlt noch irgendetwas ..

gruß, c0b0lt

Edit: Hat sowas noch niemand hier gemacht ?

----------

## newjosch

Gute Inofs gibts z.B. hier

http://www.epiawiki.org

oder hier

http://www.courville.org/phpwiki/EpiaM

Ich habe ein Epia M6000 und habe keine "epia" ebuilds auf meinem System.

Hört sich zwar komfortabel an, aber einiges muss man dann doch von Hand erledigen.

Habe dann lieber gleich den Überblick ( und die volle Kontrolle )

Viel Erfolg 

Jörg

----------

## andix

sorry; Das hätte die antwort für ein anderes Topic sein sollen... Wie konnte mir das nur passieren   :Question:   :Embarassed: 

----------

